

First internationalized top-level domains now live - kijeda
http://blog.icann.org/2010/05/idn-cctlds/

======
ehsanul
My app's crappy URL validation completely fails IDNs, though that's not really
an issue for me now. Can anybody point to a good resource on validating these
IDNs (besides RFC 3490)?

